# Anyone NOT wrap their ribs?



## delarosa74868 (Mar 5, 2011)

Im experimenting today.  Two slabs of BB's, one Im doing 2-2-1 and the other is strait smoke for 5 hours.  Im wondering if not wrapping will affect the ribs like people say.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 5, 2011)

Lots of people don't foil their ribs. I have done them a few times and not foiled them but for my personal preference I like them better when I stick with the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 5, 2011)

delarosa74868 said:


> Im experimenting today.  Two slabs of BB's, one Im doing 2-2-1 and the other is strait smoke for 5 hours.  Im wondering if not wrapping will affect the ribs like people say.


What do they say? The only effect I notice when I don't foil is they take longer to cook. I foil mainly to save on fuel.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 5, 2011)

I have done ribs both ways they both get good results but i tend to foil more than not..


----------



## delarosa74868 (Mar 5, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> What do they say? The only effect I notice when I don't foil is they take longer to cook. I foil mainly to save on fuel.


People that I have talked to say that the ribs will be tougher and drier. Nobody has mentioned anything about them taking longer to cook.  I think I will go ahead and wrap both slabs today since we have company coming over to eat at 5pm.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 5, 2011)

I've done no foil ribs for two weekends in a row now and I'm sold on this method.  It's true that it leaves a little more chew to the meat, but then again I'm in the camp where I don't like mushy ribs.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 5, 2011)

delarosa74868 said:


> People that I have talked to say that the ribs will be tougher and drier. Nobody has mentioned anything about them taking longer to cook.  I think I will go ahead and wrap both slabs today since we have company coming over to eat at 5pm.


Only about an hour longer for BBs, depending on size. I cook ribs between 235°-245° on a Chargriller. I suspect that at least some of those tough,dry ribs were cooked at too high a temp for too long a time.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 5, 2011)

I never foil and have never had a complaint...


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a non foiler too... Like Dude, I like a bit of tug to the meat, not fall off the bone tender.

Here's a comparison I did on beef ribs.. but it was open fire cooking. http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2009/08/beef-ribs-n-beans-on-fire.html

I think it's just a matter of preference. Both are tasty. :)


----------



## tjoff (Mar 5, 2011)

I too am a non-foiler.  The 1st ribs I ever did I foiled, the next bunch were exactly the same way except without foil.  I have never foiled since.  I also like a little tug on the meat.  Have never

had tough or dry ribs.  BB I cook 5- 5.5 hrs and spares 6 to 6.5 hrs  Turn out great everytime.


----------



## swalker (Mar 5, 2011)

They are great either way....But I believe the foil will keep the flavor in...I add mop sauce once they are foiled...And of course they will fall off the bone. Ya want to save the flavor, foil...My 2 cents.

Steve


----------



## les3176 (Mar 5, 2011)

It's all a personal choice on how you like your ribs. When i cook ribs for myself and wife,i foil we like them tender. When i make them for my parents or sister no foil they like pull. Try both ways and see what you like!!!


----------



## jakerz66 (Mar 5, 2011)

If your not going to foil don't sauce or glaze till the last hour I made that mistake the glaze burns....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2011)

I never tried not foiling, but I might, even though I do like mine very close to falling off the bone.

Bear


----------



## rw willy (Mar 5, 2011)

I foiled early on.  Then didn't have the chance to foil during one smoke.  Ribs were great.  I like a little tug.  I think I'm just to lazy to foil, unfoil and put back on the smoker/grill.  No foil anymore!

P.S. sauce on the side.

Do what you like.  And enjoy.


----------



## old poi dog (Mar 5, 2011)

I've done em both ways. For me I like the slight tug on the ribs so most of the time I don't foil.


----------



## delarosa74868 (Mar 5, 2011)

wow, these ribs turned out terrible!  I did a 2-2-1 @235-250.  They were super mushy and slimey .  Im guessing it was because they were fatty ribs.  I smoked last week also, I had some extra people join the list, so I ran to walmart to get an extra slab.  That slab turned out funky too. I didn't think much about it till these bb's today. They came from walmart too. anyone else have any issues with walmart meat?


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 5, 2011)

I believe Wal-Mart's ribs are "enhanced" with a brine of sorts by the packer, that may be your problem. I usually buy ribs at Sam's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2011)

"Enhanced" Ribs was my first thought too.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

I get briskets from Walmart, but always get my ribs from Sam's. Never had a bad batch. As for foiling, I used to foil all the time then found that if you smoke them at 210-215 for a little longer they come out better than foiled, IMHO. The trick is to coat the ribs with brown sugar about a half hour before you smoke them. Leave them on the counter so the sugar melts all over the ribs. This is after you have your regular rub on. The brown sugar seems to keep the ribs nice & moist. Learned this from Johnny R. Plus I think I'm just getting lazy in my old age, too much trouble foiling & unfoiling.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I get briskets from Walmart, but always get my ribs from Sam's. Never had a bad batch. As for foiling, I used to foil all the time then found that if you smoke them at 210-215 for a little longer they come out better than foiled, IMHO. The trick is to coat the ribs with brown sugar about a half hour before you smoke them. Leave them on the counter so the sugar melts all over the ribs. This is after you have your regular rub on. The brown sugar seems to keep the ribs nice & moist. Learned this from Johnny R. Plus I think I'm just getting lazy in my old age, too much trouble foiling & unfoiling.


Al,
Can you still get "fall off the bone" with that method? 

That's what everybody around here seems to like, and would be the only reason I wouldn't try this.

Bear


----------



## duggy (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey I have a quesiton that is related to this topic but a bit of a tangent. In many of the 3-2-1 methods that I've read, during the foiling part, it was mentioned that I should put apple juice in it. But I tried that and I always get too much of the apple juice flavor in the meat. Is that normal??


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2011)

duggy said:


> Hey I have a quesiton that is related to this topic but a bit of a tangent. In many of the 3-2-1 methods that I've read, during the foiling part, it was mentioned that I should put apple juice in it. But I tried that and I always get too much of the apple juice flavor in the meat. Is that normal??


Maybe you put too much in?---It only takes a couple ounces---The steam will do the rest.

I like to mix a little BBQ sauce with a little apple juice.

Bear


----------



## gotarace (Mar 6, 2011)

Bear your a foiler ...after i foiled ribs for the first time yesterday is it common for the ribs to be so tender that one of my racks broke in half when taking out of the foil? They were in the foil for 2 hours with a splash of apple juice. It kind of surprised me for them to be this tender. I have done hundreds of racks with no foil and never seen ribs this tender. I was afraid to handle them as they could have broke apart. If i back it off to 1.5 hours and no juice would that firm them up a bit? You guys here are the best and i could use a little help with this foil game.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Al,
> Can you still get "fall off the bone" with that method?
> 
> That's what everybody around here seems to like, and would be the only reason I wouldn't try this.
> ...


When they are done, they are very close to fall off the bone. I check them by grabbing 2 bones & pulling them apart. If they tear like a newspaper then they are done. If the bone pulls out clean then they are overcooked. Everyone here likes fall off the bone ribs too. I just think foiling them makes them a little mushy. Since I have been doing them this way I have had no complaints. Even Judy who is my biggest critic says they are the best ribs I have ever made. Give it a try and if they don't like them it's more for you to eat. Just be warned they do take longer to smoke. The last BB's I did took 6 1/2 hours, although they were very meaty. So if your doing spares it may take 7 hours to finish them. If they are not mushy enough you can always foil them at the end.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

duggy said:


> Hey I have a quesiton that is related to this topic but a bit of a tangent. In many of the 3-2-1 methods that I've read, during the foiling part, it was mentioned that I should put apple juice in it. But I tried that and I always get too much of the apple juice flavor in the meat. Is that normal??




Use beer!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2011)

gotarace said:


> Bear your a foiler ...after i foiled ribs for the first time yesterday is it common for the ribs to be so tender that one of my racks broke in half when taking out of the foil? They were in the foil for 2 hours with a splash of apple juice. It kind of surprised me for them to be this tender. I have done hundreds of racks with no foil and never seen ribs this tender. I was afraid to handle them as they could have broke apart. If i back it off to 1.5 hours and no juice would that firm them up a bit? You guys here are the best and i could use a little help with this foil game.


That's fairly common. You have to be very careful going from the foil to back in the smoker for the last hour without foil, or you could be bouncing them off the floor!

That's why I like my spares this way.  Soooooooo tender & I never noticed any being mushy. I hardly ever make Baby Backs.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> When they are done, they are very close to fall off the bone. I check them by grabbing 2 bones & pulling them apart. If they tear like a newspaper then they are done. If the bone pulls out clean then they are overcooked. Everyone here likes fall off the bone ribs too. I just think foiling them makes them a little mushy. Since I have been doing them this way I have had no complaints. Even Judy who is my biggest critic says they are the best ribs I have ever made. Give it a try and if they don't like them it's more for you to eat. Just be warned they do take longer to smoke. The last BB's I did took 6 1/2 hours, although they were very meaty. So if your doing spares it may take 7 hours to finish them. If they are not mushy enough you can always foil them at the end.


I don't know Al---I like the problem gotarace had in Post # 24. Nice & tender, and so far I never had a mushy one.

My Ribs, my Bacon, and my Boneless smoked Pork Chops are the only smoked items Mrs. Bear really likes.

That makes it hard for me to switch.

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Mar 6, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> I've done no foil ribs for two weekends in a row now and I'm sold on this method.  It's true that it leaves a little more chew to the meat, but then again I'm in the camp where I don't like mushy ribs.




i'm with dude..................


----------



## chefrob (Mar 6, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> I never foil and have never had a complaint...


about yer ribs or in general............


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 7, 2011)

Ribs...


----------



## sqwib (Mar 7, 2011)

Foiled or not, I strongly suggest catching your drippings and add to your finishing sauce.


----------



## alelover (Mar 7, 2011)

I did some yesterday without foil. They were awesome. Will post the pix later. I foiled before and it's kind of a pain to be wrapping them up when they are hot. Plus the smoker loses heat when I open and close it to do it. Being lazy and all it's less work and I save foil.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 7, 2011)

alelover said:


> I did some yesterday without foil. They were awesome. Will post the pix later. I foiled before and it's kind of a pain to be wrapping them up when they are hot. Plus the smoker loses heat when I open and close it to do it. Being lazy and all it's less work and I save foil.




It is a pain wrapping individually.

I will place a pan under the ribs, catch all the good stuff during the "3" then place the ribs bone side down in the pan and foil the pan for the "2" then uncover for the "1"

One piece of foil needed to cover the pan


----------



## notsbbq (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to not foil, and I liked them more without the foil.  But my whole family loves the fall off the bone style, so now if I'm cooking for them I'll foil, but if I know I'm gonna be the only one eating them its definitely no foil for the ribs.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree that it's the user's preference, everybody's got their own tastes. I used to foil all my ribs, but I've grown tired of the meat being mushy, or falling off the bones before I'd get a chance to binte in.

I think what clinched it for me was the first bite into crisp bark of the unfoiled ribs: it tasted just like spicy bacon! I was sold right then.

As to the mushy ribs, it's very likely the injection that Wallyworld added to the ribs, or perhaps they'd sat in the cryovac for too long and the wet-aging enzymes broke them down, or they'd been frozen and defrosted multile times. I don't think there was any error on the part of your cooking method.


----------



## biaviian (Mar 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> The trick is to coat the ribs with brown sugar about a half hour before you smoke them. Leave them on the counter so the sugar melts all over the ribs. This is after you have your regular rub on. The brown sugar seems to keep the ribs nice & moist. Learned this from Johnny R. Plus I think I'm just getting lazy in my old age, too much trouble foiling & unfoiling.


That is what I do too.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 10, 2011)

Yep, as they so eloquently stated,the non-foil method is best (for me and my bunch anyhow).

I feel that foiling has a tendency to over 'soften'  them and make them mushy as you stated.A good Rib, to me is one that a gentle bite and tug to get it off the bone.I also want a Rib that needs NO sauce or condiment('cept maybe a little more of my rub).

I don't make a big thing of saucing anything,it's there for those having no idea of good BBQ!

Now that I've said that... adding something like Chipolte , or smoked salt to enhance the smokeyness, I love the smoke
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





O.K., hope I have enlightened you somewhat and hope you...


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 10, 2011)

I go both ways (hey now!)...

Many people are sying they become "mushy," but I still get a slight tug when i foil... maybe thats just me... IDK... But either way i do like them prepared either way... just my 2 cents


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2011)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> I go both ways (hey now!)...
> 
> Many people are sying they become "mushy," but I still get a slight tug when i foil... maybe thats just me... IDK... But either way i do like them prepared either way... just my 2 cents


Me Too!  (not the going both ways----The slight tug with 3-2-1, and never mushy).

Bear


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 10, 2011)

Im with bear on this. I foil & have never had mushy ribs? Has a slight tugg too!


----------



## boneenterprise (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I am going to be doing my first pork baby backs tommorow in my MES 40" w/Jeff's rub, seems like there is an almost even split on foil vs non-foil.

I am going to slather the mustard on and dust some rub on them tonight before I go to sleep, and throw them in the fridge, then have them smoking by afternoon so they can be ready for dinner that night.

Debating myself if I want to do the 2-2-1 method (as they are small ribs) or just lay em on the rack and let them go and maybe spritz them with apple juice every hour or so?

Think I may make some baked beans with them too, and have all the tasty drippings fall into my bean batch, now to think what else I can load into my MES to make to go with that.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know if this might help and it takes some extra time, But sometimes when I do spares and do 3- (2 in foil) and they seem over done and want to fall apart. I will wrap the foiled ribs in a bath towel and just let them sit on the counter top til they cool down to room temp. It takes awhile. But they seem to firm back up . also, If I'm in a hurry, I'll put the foiled ribs in the fridge for an hour or so. When they are cooled I will then give them a quick high heat sauce glaze on the gas grill or under the oven broiler. 

Bottom line, I never met a rib I didn't like.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 11, 2011)

it all depends on who's doing what, I guess. following 3-2-1 or 2-2-1, it's harder to get mushy meat, but I've also had ribs that were foiled and cooked for much longer (like 5+hours) which yielded the mushy texture. However, these ribs were prepared on a gas grill, so they don't count!


----------



## gotarace (Mar 11, 2011)

Add a breakfast fattie to the smoker...a man has to eat the next day...


----------

